# What's the Best Nintendo DS Emulator (for PC)?



## JPH (Aug 12, 2008)

*What's the Best Nintendo DS Emulator (for PC)?* Official GBAtemp Portal Poll.

What do you think is the current best Nintendo DS Emulator for the PC?
Why?


Personally, I'm not sure...I play the real thing (my actual DS system)


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 12, 2008)

I play on the real thing, though I would like to know what emulator is best. Would be handy for taking screenshots and videos


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 12, 2008)

No$gba, its the only one i've tried.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

Indeed No$gba is the best emu for ds and GBA


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 12, 2008)

What kind of poll is this?  
Obviously the answer is No$GBA, but even it doesn't have very good compatibility.  No other emulator even comes close.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 12, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> What kind of poll is this?
> Obviously the answer is No$GBA, but even it doesn't have very good compatibility.  No other emulator even comes close.



QFT


----------



## Sephi (Aug 12, 2008)

no$gba is the best emu


----------



## C3NTY64 (Aug 12, 2008)

I just use iDeaS which works for me taking the occassional screenshot.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 12, 2008)

it's a definate answer... no$gba
is able to run fully around 90% of games and 95% if counted with ones tht are fairly playable, check out more info in this irc.starfleet.net #thegoldcafe


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 12, 2008)

No$gba is the best one i've seen so far


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 12, 2008)

I voted *Don't know...I only use the real thing!*. Although, before I had my DS, I used No$gba because atleast some DS games worked like Mario Party.

Edit: I could not get any of the other emulators to even work.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 12, 2008)

Gotta be no$gba


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 12, 2008)

Do any other PC emulators even work except No$gba ?


----------



## TaMs (Aug 12, 2008)

In the past i tried few ds emulators but they didn't work. so i guess ill use the real thing. :A


----------



## Jdbye (Aug 12, 2008)

NO$GBA, of course! None of the others work properly.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 12, 2008)

NO$GBA doesnt seem to like my homebrew so I use DeSmuME


----------



## xalphax (Aug 12, 2008)

no cash gba, but 99% of the time i use the real thing.


----------



## Triforce (Aug 12, 2008)

In my experience iDeaS is best for homebrew, especially for games that need external resources loaded from fat. I like the option to run DLDI patched for R4, which fixes a lot of homebrew that wouldn't work otherwise. NO$GBA is probably the best for commercial games, although i don't ever use it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

I've never tried an emulator, at least not for NDS..(I've used only VisualBoy Advance for GBA, and it's great)..
But I am interested what's the best, most advanced NDS emulator for screenshots and  such..I've heard (and I see most people here thinks the same way) No$GBA..


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 12, 2008)

Enasta, but it's illegal and is owned by Nintendo. =x


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2008)

NO$GBA $ LIFE BITCHES!


----------



## SaltyDog (Aug 12, 2008)

DS Lite and R4. Haven't ever tried an emulator. If I'm gonna sit down at my pc to play a game it will be a pc game only.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 12, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Enasta, but it's illegal and is owned by Nintendo. =x


I think No$GBA > Ensata. Professional developers actually pay for it, while Ensata is presumably free with the DS SDK


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2008)

Never used a DS emulator, so I don't know which is the best.


----------



## Trippy (Aug 12, 2008)

NO$ by a huge margin. Tried ensata, and it's slow and has poor compatibility.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have not seen ensata since the very early leaks so I can not comment there.

Still no$gba if playing/playtesting a game (although I have not really tried it out since the last "free" version) is what I need and I imagine if I was to fork out for the hacking developers version that that would work too.

Desume and iDeaS are good for save file generation (the odd rom benefits from it) and as they contain a couple of debugging features that is also good.


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 13, 2008)

I've never used a NDS emulator, but from what I've heard and read from the comments on this forum, many people seem to be using No$GBA, so I believe that would be the way to go!


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 13, 2008)

Why emulate on PC if you have a DS?


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 13, 2008)

I've only used NeoDS emulator and VBA (Visual Boy Advance). Never used a DS emulator before.


----------



## Zyenet (Aug 13, 2008)

iDeaS is my preference. Perfect for taking screenshots (which I do frequently), since it gets the colors correct. Plus, it's faster than NO$GBA.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 13, 2008)

I use no$gba for most of my stuff.


----------



## GreatFox (Aug 13, 2008)

What's this? Sure I prefer real thing but if it would broke (hopefully not) I would use no$gba. Everything else messes colours, sounds or is just resource thief.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 14, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Why emulate on PC if you have a DS?


I use No$GBA to take screenshots of Pokemans.


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 14, 2008)

No$ is the only DS emu that runs at a reasonable framerate on my comp


----------



## Johnyz (Aug 14, 2008)

i was trying numerous things but the no$gba seems best, supports most games, and the emulation is here finally in full speed.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Aug 14, 2008)

i dont know i use the real thing with the original browser and i do have some real gamecards but also use 3 cards to fill it with roms, music, data.. amazing stuff and to see how more exployment agencies accept my usb2.0 stick like copy my personal info/school/certification history when i try to find a new job.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 14, 2008)

The original DS with flashcards is still teh best however


----------



## leinad (Aug 14, 2008)

for fast testing on PC im using desmume~ because it works with linux


----------



## kaspal (Aug 15, 2008)

even tho i use the real thing (its been 2 years now, snce i bought it), sometimes i use the No$GBA to test the roms b4 placin them on my EZ5, so i think the No$GBA its the best one ...


----------



## Searinox (Aug 15, 2008)

Is there any point to even vote? No$GBA beats everything else by far. It can run commercial games respectably well while the other emulators run 'em like they're in pre-alpha stage.


----------



## Zyenet (Aug 15, 2008)

Gave No$GBA a run yesterday with Pokémon Pearl. The music kept at the right speed, but I hate that the colors are so off. I don't know how anyone can say No$GBA has the right colors... unless I'm missing a setting.


----------



## Ludo6431 (Aug 18, 2008)

no$gba works fine under linux !! (with wine) so no$gba powaa !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(I'm using it only for homebrew programming)


----------



## BurlyEd (Aug 18, 2008)

No$GBA is the best of a bad lot.  It is getting better, but it is still horrible!
And the author seems unable or unwilling to write any helpful documentation at all!

NeonDS is the newest, and seems the most promising.  But is does not even do sound, yet!
The others (especially Enasta) are hopeless crap.

I wish VBA (VisualBoyAdvance) could emulate DS - I love its Memory Viewer and Search for Cheats.
VBA is the best emulator I have ever used, but it only does gb, gbc and gba.


----------



## Bake (Aug 19, 2008)

No$gba is the best. Although it doesn't seem the newer version will come out. It's been more than 6 months, maybe even more.


----------



## Frozen_Fish (Aug 22, 2008)

Zyenet said:
			
		

> Gave No$GBA a run yesterday with Pokémon Pearl. The music kept at the right speed, but I hate that the colors are so off. I don't know how anyone can say No$GBA has the right colors... unless I'm missing a setting.



Go into Options -> Emulation Setup, then change GBA Mode to "VGA (poppy bright)" that will fix the colours.

Also No$GBA is definitely the best DS emulator available.


----------



## War (Aug 25, 2008)

The real thing all the way.


----------



## neonix (Aug 29, 2008)

No cash wins without a doubt.


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 29, 2008)

Im guessing No$GBA wins


----------



## Defiance (Aug 31, 2008)

The DS.  If I was on the computer, why would I want to emulate a DS?



Spoiler



700th post!


----------



## Laren (Sep 1, 2008)

I had never tried any NDS emulator. But i would try to use the most polled one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i like this "survey"


----------



## alltooamorous (Sep 1, 2008)

Haven't tried anything but the no$gba. It seems to work fine, haven't used it since I got a real DS.


----------



## keras (Sep 3, 2008)

I play the real thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Have not tried a emulator yet, but maybe after this i will.


----------



## Son of Science (Sep 3, 2008)

How come official polls take so long to change?


----------



## imz (Sep 14, 2008)

The only time I used DS emulators was before I owned a DS, the best one back then was No$gba, it probably still is


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 18, 2008)

i use the real thing. 
no sense having an emulator when you have a flashcard


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 24, 2009)

I thought DSemu ws better...


----------



## updowners (Aug 24, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> I thought DSemu ws better...



You got some awesome bumping skills there.


----------



## Fatboy12345236 (Aug 31, 2009)

For the Features iDeaS for the speed No$GBA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna have to make up my mind on which one to vote on :/ Meh. No$GBA


----------



## ca_michelbach (Aug 31, 2009)

All the DS emulators I've tried are not nearly as good as the real thing...


----------

